# Something Different!!!



## BROWNS (Dec 7, 2004)

Another jungle pic...who would've guessed :lol: This is a 2 year old femal Palmerston form jungle.She used to e a complete psycho and even bite her own tail but without hardly any handling has calmed down heaps and i didn't get tagged once while getting her in and out for the pics.

Enjoy


----------



## swampie (Dec 7, 2004)

Not bad ,i like the stripe down the back.


----------



## Mr.K (Dec 7, 2004)

self abuse biting own tail? geez she musta been angry hehe :evil:


----------



## ad (Dec 7, 2004)

Sell me that snake!!! lol


----------



## Bryony (Dec 7, 2004)

nice one
can i have


----------



## africancichlidau (Dec 7, 2004)

That's a nice cloth you have there


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 7, 2004)

Why thankyou afrofishman,i chose it myself...i'll sell it to ya or trade for an albino jungle lol


----------



## teza (Dec 7, 2004)

She is a beautiful snake Browns ... This is my Palmerston female ...



Cheers !!!!!!!!


----------



## dobermanmick (Dec 7, 2004)

Nice !


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 7, 2004)

Damn she looks familiar....she's coming along really nice Teza...good stuff!!!You can see how much stockier they are than Athertons for sure.

Anyone else got some jungle pics,any,any at all,please


----------



## Ricko (Dec 7, 2004)

nah but you 2 can keep posting pics im enjoying


----------



## teza (Dec 7, 2004)

Browns, she is an absolute guts, eats anything offered to her ... I am ensuring not to over feed her too ...


----------



## soulweaver (Dec 7, 2004)

here's one


----------



## teza (Dec 7, 2004)

And here is her boyfriend ....


----------



## Dicco (Dec 7, 2004)

Nice snake soulweaver.


----------



## dobermanmick (Dec 7, 2004)

Keep them coming ! I like dreaming


----------



## hey_im_sam (Dec 7, 2004)

> Nice snake soulweaver.


Agreed. One of the nicest Jungle's I've seen!!


----------



## teza (Dec 7, 2004)

Just for you Mick ....lol


----------



## ad (Dec 7, 2004)

Here's one of my jungles, hope you like her!
http://www.aussiepythons.com/module...ery&amp;file=index&amp;include=view_photo.php


----------



## ad (Dec 7, 2004)

Another pic of her


http://www.aussiepythons.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php


----------



## teza (Dec 7, 2004)

wow, stunning Ad, very nice


----------



## NCHERPS (Dec 7, 2004)

*More Jungles*

Here's a couple of my Jungles, nothing special!

http://www.aussiepythons.com/albums/ncherps/fem_cape_trib_Head_shot.jpg

http://www.aussiepythons.com/albums/ncherps/fem_cape_trib.jpg

http://www.aussiepythons.com/albums/ncherps/female001_jungle.jpg

http://www.aussiepythons.com/albums/ncherps/fem001_jungle_001.jpg

I surpose I should get round to taking some more upto date pic's soon.

Neil


----------



## hey_im_sam (Dec 7, 2004)

*RE: More Jungles*

The last couple shots are gorgeous neil!!


----------



## ad (Dec 7, 2004)

Here's my male back when he was a hatchy.
I reckon this is one of the best pics ive taken - the shadow in the background is the female. Hope you like it!

http://www.aussiepythons.com/module...ery&amp;file=index&amp;include=view_photo.php


----------



## Jungleland (Dec 8, 2004)

Hello all, The beauty about chenei is that they varies so much and they are all pretty in their different ways, here's one of my female from Dr. Rock, she's a real stunner. enjoy,Joel


----------



## Jungleland (Dec 8, 2004)

Here's another shot, pretty clean pics, I'm a big JCP fan and don't think that will change, cheers,Joel


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 8, 2004)

Man there are some awesome jungles around...my head is spinning from checking all these out.Great to see more people posting jungle pics....keep em coming.

So many comments and questions?Teza is that last mmale pic an Atherton animal?Has nice solid black!!!

Ad she's a little stunner!!!I am guessing Palmerston origin?


> Here's a couple of my Jungles, nothing special!


You gotta be joking they are gorgeous.That's a nice female black and white mate,and the other one an absolute stunner...looks like a Palmerston form also at a guess?

That Stone line produces some of the brightest jungles.....beautiful animal?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

Jungleland thats AWESOME!! amzing yellow.


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 8, 2004)

Here's an old favourite of mine...this was taken with an slr and scanned no mods in full sunlight and probably pretty close to true colour,just a touch of glare, at only 6 months old.Actually i thought i'd include the first ever pic i had taken of this animal at around 2-3 months old.I will have to get updates and a new camera is a must.


----------



## Jungleland (Dec 8, 2004)

Here's my black and white boy, he's got some nice pattern and good diposition to go with... Joel


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 8, 2004)

Is that a fairdinkum black and white jungleland?Just looks a bit yellowish in that pic that's all but i've heard they can be yellowish as youngsters.How old is he?


----------



## jungle_inc (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi Guys and Girls,

Heres a pic of my female Krauss line girl, she was quite a nice hatchling but getting a slight wash of melanin through her with age. As you can see quite a short stocky example of a jungle. Bred her this year to my spider patterned jungle and another nice jungle with good yellow called RA.






RA







Nice jungles Jungleland, awesome colour and pattern on all three jungles.

Anyone have anymore pics of some nice black and whites?

Finally a jungle thread with no bickering....yet....lol!

Regards

Mark


----------



## NCHERPS (Dec 8, 2004)

You gotta be joking they are gorgeous.That's a nice female black and white mate,and the other one an absolute stunner...looks like a Palmerston form also at a guess?
[/quote]

Thanks Browns, Yes you are right it is a Palmerston form.
I hope to one day be able to get a nice B & W male to pair up to the female, my male has alot of brown in him.

I agree, Jungles are so variable, they are fast becoming one fav's.

Neil


----------



## hugsta (Dec 8, 2004)

> Finally a jungle thread with no bickering....yet....lol!


You guys just love to rub it in don't you....... :roll: :wink: :lol: 

They are all awesome looking animals. I don't have any jungle ATM :cry: and the more I see all these stunning looking animals the more I want some. :lol: I think I will have to get some next year. Just can't wait till I win lotto and then I can have heaps of herps.


----------



## MichaelJaynes (Dec 8, 2004)

its amazing to see what is out there. so out of all these beuatiful snakes whos has good temperments and whos doesnt, i think that is the only thing that is holding me back from purchasing some.


----------



## jungle_inc (Dec 8, 2004)

I havent found jungle temperments to be a huge problem. They are usually nippy as juveniles, even then there are some that arent. Of my 15 or so adults, only 2 of them are nasty the rest are pretty good even though I dont handle them that much.


----------



## MichaelJaynes (Dec 8, 2004)

anyone got some good bite stories or pictures????


----------



## Jungleland (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks for your kind words jungleInc, you have some high contrast jungles happening, I'm sure you'll get some nice looking babies, In regards with their temperement yes they can be a bit nippy but at least they don't grow too big and can be easily handled, here is my 2 year old palmerston which is not too friendly. Regards Joel


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

if its a bit agro, then have it as a full display animal!! they all look great.


----------



## Viper (Dec 10, 2004)

i really like diamonds but after seeing the 'jungle' i think ive developed a liking towards them.


----------



## Jungleland (Dec 10, 2004)

Hello Viper, 
It is not too hard to develope a liking(or addiction)
towards JCP's there is so much to choose from and a lot of high quality
ones are becoming available, they make a good pet and display specimen
at the same time...


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 10, 2004)

> Hello Viper,
> It is not too hard to develope a liking(or addiction)
> towards JCP's there is so much to choose from and a lot of high quality
> ones are becoming available, they make a good pet and display specimen
> at the same time...



Couldn't agree more,i been hooked for years....


----------



## ad (Dec 10, 2004)

Here's another shot of that nice jungle with a high proportion of black pattern. A very nice animal, the camera didnt capture the yellow to do it justice, but still shows as a top jungle.


----------



## Jungleland (Dec 10, 2004)

G'day Browns, 
yeah You must be hooked alright with some awesome looking
Jcp's you have in your collection, Just saw your B&white JCP's on
the other thread, Gorgeous specimen, Good Luck on breeding her or him,
Cheers,
Joel


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 10, 2004)

Ad that one is a cracker!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can't post any pics cause it says i've used up my maximum upload...If anyone kows what i should do to fix this please could they please pm me?


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 10, 2004)

Where's Fucus when ya need him....damn computers :evil:


----------



## jungle_inc (Dec 10, 2004)

Awesome Jungle Ad! What line is that one from?

Andrew, if you have a look on the web there are loads of places you can upload photos, then paste the url properties when posting. You could start up your own yahoogroups webpage and upload them there or I think if you go to webshots.com you can get a free account and upload some there, or upload to moreliapythons.

Regards

Mark


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 10, 2004)

> Andrew, if you have a look on the web there are loads of places you can upload photos, then paste the url properties when posting. You could start up your own yahoogroups webpage and upload them there or I think if you go to webshots.com you can get a free account and upload some there, or upload to moreliapythons.



Thanks Mark,that sounds all too difficult for me atm,surely i can get rid of some space on this site?What if i delete some stuff from my gallery here?


----------



## jungle_inc (Dec 10, 2004)

Im sure that would work as well.


----------



## ad (Dec 10, 2004)

I always liked this pic of mine as hatchies, the rh one is the female and she had an apricot colour when coming onto shed. 
jcp's have some great poses, classic stances unique to cheynei, these 2 were soaking up the mid morning sun.


----------



## URS (Dec 10, 2004)

This is of an yearling black & white that I am keeping back. It's about to shed so the white doe's not look as good as its true white colour.

Re Tim


----------



## URS (Dec 10, 2004)

This is an other out of the same clutch they are quite diffrent


----------



## peterescue (Dec 10, 2004)

Browns, try this one. Its easy. I can do it so you should be able to.

http://photobucket.com/

its free.


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 10, 2004)

Tim that first one is off the ricta man...holy crap!!!!!

Thanks Peter,i been wiping pics from my album and that doesn't seem to work...arghhhhhh


----------



## ad (Dec 10, 2004)

Awesome Jungle Tim, incredible!

Does everyone agree the silver eyes is what detirmines a true black and white?


----------



## Magpie (Dec 10, 2004)

You need to delete some of your old posts with pics added to them I think.


----------



## URS (Dec 10, 2004)

Brown I thought that you would like the strips on that B&W mate. I hope that this python when breeding age will be the start of some great looking stipped B&Ws. This would be by far my best looking jungle.

Regards tim


----------



## dobermanmick (Dec 10, 2004)

Tim That is just awesome !!!!!!


----------



## URS (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks Ad. 
Am not sure about the eye's but when I get back home from work tonight I will check out the one's i have and let you no what colour there eye's are.

Re Tim


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 10, 2004)

Well that's as good as a jaguar carpet and the first thing that comes to my mind is when these are more readily available and crossed with albino carpets??Imagine the outcome and some other possibilities????


----------



## URS (Dec 10, 2004)

dobermanmick said:


> Tim That is just awesome !!!!!!



Mick that's what i said when I got it about 11 months ago and I think I said a couple of other words as well. LOL

re Tim


----------



## dobermanmick (Dec 10, 2004)

I can imagine :wink:

Did the seller know what a great snake he had ?


----------



## URS (Dec 10, 2004)

dobermanmick said:


> I can imagine :wink:
> 
> Did the seller know what a great snake he had ?



I don't think he did no. 

You would be supprized what some people send when we are purchasing whole clutchs. Its like xmas here on freight pick up day you just don't no what colour or morphs will be in some of the bags.


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 10, 2004)

Here's an old pic of a favoutite of mine before and after a shed at 12 mths old..this is a Stone line jungle..unique pattern and he's 2 years old now and getting better with age...






[/img]http://www.aussiepythons.com/albums/browns/Amale_50.jpg


----------



## jungle_inc (Dec 10, 2004)

Here you go Andrew


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 10, 2004)

After shed...


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks Mark,what did i do wrong there....computers ****e me sometimes :evil:


----------



## ad (Dec 10, 2004)

I hope you all like this little black and white jungle.
The hatchies are gorgeous aren't they.
This one had exceptional white, like an albino.
All the hatchies had silver eyes.


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 10, 2004)

Now we're talking..absolutely the cutest hatchlings i've ever seen!!!!


----------



## Ricko (Dec 10, 2004)

thats a stunner ad, what would you pay for that browns?


----------



## dobermanmick (Dec 10, 2004)

Stop ................! I am getting them they are a must have on my list  what are B&W worth ?

Do you breed them ad ?


----------



## jungle_inc (Dec 10, 2004)

Damn Ad, thats awesome!

Browns, I think you used the properties from the thumbnail not the actual bigger picture.

regards

Mark


----------



## tia (Dec 10, 2004)

I have been looking for a nice B&G but think I have changed my mind.
That's a great looking snake !


----------



## diamond_python (Dec 10, 2004)

> what are B&W worth ?



Good question. I am curious. I am going to buy 2 adult pairs of snakes next year. I have decided on a pair of Bredli and I think, after viewing all of these pics, that a pair of jungles as well. Beautiful snakes.


----------



## dobermanmick (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi Tia welcome ! 

They are just awesome looking snakes I love the B&W
Where do they come from browns ?


----------



## tia (Dec 10, 2004)

dobermanmick said:


> Hi Tia welcome !
> 
> They are just awesome looking snakes I love the B&W
> Where do they come from browns ?




H everyone,


I live in Tamworth Nsw.
fairly new with the snakes but finding them way to contagious.


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 10, 2004)

> what are B&W worth ?


I guess it depends how much yoou're willing to pay,i'd say it'll be a bt like chondros with supply and demand although the young can't be guaranteed to stay as nice as the ones pictured.


> They come from a couple of small areas in Nth Qld Mick,Cape Trib,Daintree area and Julaten on the tablelands.


----------



## hugsta (Dec 10, 2004)

Man this has been the best ever thread, just when you think you have seen the nicest jungle ever on the first page you turn over to find they only get better.

Thankyou guys for posting such awesome jungles, Tim, that striped jungle is beyond words. I have never seen anything out here like it.

I have been thinking of cutting down my dragon collection and buying some more pythons. I have been wondering what to get.....well now I know. 

Thanks all for helping with my decision.


----------



## Jungleland (Dec 11, 2004)

Tim, that Jagish jungle is coming along really well, gorgeous looking python something to look forward to in the future, and AD that black and white is awsome What's your acct No? LOL this thread has been an eye opener for many I'm sure, specially python collectors, this hobby is getting elevated to new heights if you come to think all this different morphs of carpets coming our way, GO MORELIA!!


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 11, 2004)

Agreed hugsta,one of the best threads yet and no bickering about stupid things,just pics of quality plus animals and a lot of reptile passion.

I will dig up an old pic that i think many have seen but it's a ripper anyway.The person who used to own it may even be a member on here,i'm not sure but this is one hot hot jungle coming up...and yep they just keep getting better!!!I just love jungles...can't wait to see what's being produced in 10 years time,i think it's going to be brilliant!!!!

And yeah that striped black and white is out of this planet!!!I've noticed that some of the hatchies have a fair amount of third colour in the black and some have very little...just like black and gold/yellow jungles they seem to vary a lot in pattern and colour.The silver eyes are also definitely a trait when they're young and even my has silver eyes at a certain angle but i think it's most common when they're hatchies or juvies.I have cape yorks with the same eyes.


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 11, 2004)

Here's that pic...it's another Stone animal and one of th hottest i've seen,the colour is flourescent and yellow to black ratio is awesome..


----------



## Ricko (Dec 11, 2004)

yeah thats awesome. do the stones still own that?lots more yellow i like it


----------



## Mr.K (Dec 11, 2004)

> Stop ................! I am getting them they are a must have on my list what are B&W worth ?


How funny is this eh Dobes, I had one for sale for about 3 months (browns new addition) about a year ago and couldnt get a buyer cos it wasn't B/G :roll: . But today everyone wants one....trends eh?


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 11, 2004)

Nah Riko that is one of his line tho from a different breeder i think...

Here's an adult Breeder from The Stone line and for 7-8 years old she's absolutely gorgeous.You don't see too many adult jungles that pretty at that age,they usually well and truly dull out by then.





You can see some of the stunning animals from this line on his site www.southernxreptiles.com


----------



## Mr.K (Dec 11, 2004)

oh, very nice Browns. very clean for that age. Love the head pattern too!!


----------



## Jungleland (Dec 11, 2004)

Yeah Dr. Rocks jungle line rocks, here's a pic of my male that is pair to the female that I posted previously, he's not as hot as the female but still on high yellow, next time I can afford to get another pair from stoney I will go for the deep gold contrast on black.
Cheers,
Joel


----------



## Jungleland (Dec 11, 2004)

Sorry Folks I'll Try again, Hope this one works. Cheers


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 11, 2004)

> I will go for the deep gold contrast on black


They're actually the ones i prefer and the last pic of my 2nd last pic posted was bright yellow and is now deep but bright gold...you never know your yelow ones might end up gold???


----------



## Jungleland (Dec 11, 2004)

G'day Browns,
I supposed either way I'll be happy Man, while this thread is on jungle topic, I came home tonight after a long day at work to find out that my five year old jungle died of an eggbound, strange after prelay she was due to lay 2 weeks ago and i just thought maybe she reabsorb... oh well
here's a pic of her in a plastic bag


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 11, 2004)

I posted this not long ago but here's the male i have that was yellow and at 2 is now gold...more a high gold than deep i guess...also this line of jungles is very calm or placid compared to many other jungles i have other than the black and white....i like this guys head pattern too..he has 2 little dots which is just like his father...He is a beautiful deep gold!


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 11, 2004)

Ah man that sux...sorry for your loss...she looks full of eggs..why did you think she reabsorbed...did you try cutting her open for the eggs o r too late?


----------



## swampie (Dec 11, 2004)

Love the pics dudes,that b&w hatchy is beutiful ad,keep em come'n i'm loveing it.


----------



## Mr.K (Dec 11, 2004)

> my five year old jungle died of an eggbound, strange after prelay she was due to lay 2 weeks ago and i just thought maybe she reabsorb... oh well


hi guys, can you explain the above? ive got my theories but am too drunk too put them into further study


----------



## Jungleland (Dec 11, 2004)

Yeah browns sometimes it's not fair I think it's too late,It has just been a busy week for me at work and did not get a chance to check her properly, Now I have to watch my other female that I think's gravid too. I'm just too upset to even consider cutting her open..


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 11, 2004)

Here's a pic of the father of that last male,he would be 7 years old,deep as gold and clean as a whistle...stunning for an adult that age!!!!You can see where the high yellow and gold colours come from looking at that pair of adults!


----------



## Jungleland (Dec 11, 2004)

That male is holding his colors pretty well, Here's a pic of One of my 11 month old, she's gorgeous but nasty, I mean nasty.


----------



## swampie (Dec 11, 2004)

I'm addicted to bredls at the moment but i think i have enough of them now.After looking at all these great jungle pics i think i know where my next spare pennys are going.


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 11, 2004)

Is that a Stone animal mate?She has a wierd head pattern and a fair bit of third colour...bit like the jaguar patterns!


----------



## Jungleland (Dec 11, 2004)

No She's not stones animal, here's more jagish pattern than her they are siblings and have similar temperement I Love Jungles!!!


----------



## Jungleland (Dec 11, 2004)

And while I'm at it I just took a pic of these two year old boy just shed tonight He's a smaller form jungle.Enjoy!


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 11, 2004)

Very nice,i think the other one looks more jagish cause they get wierd head patterns...Here's one with a jaglike head...quite a different shape too!

This is great stuff seeing all these jungles..i'm loving it too much :lol:


----------



## Mr.K (Dec 11, 2004)

hhhmmmmmmm, looks like my qu. i got over looked  :wink:


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 11, 2004)

Is he a Palmerston line animal?Very nice.That reminds a a bit of another of mine....


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 11, 2004)

Sorry MrK , from what i've been told from someone that knows their stuff they can't reabsorb eggs,i wish i could remember the full story but have heard lots of people mention this a s well as reabsorbing folicles!!!Doc Rock would be the one to talk to about that actually.......

Here's the pic of my small girl Palmerston that reminds me a bit of your last one jl!


----------



## jungle_inc (Dec 11, 2004)

Gorgeous jungles junglland and sorry about the loss of your female, i had one go last year shortly after laying 3/4 of a clutch. I think I had a husbandry fault. 

Mr K, pythons dont reabsorb eggs, they reabsorb follicles. If you witness ovulation, the snake has to either lay the eggs or if she doesnt is termed eggbound. A snake can reabsorb follicles prior to ovulation though. if you do a websearch you can find quite a bit of information about it.

Nice jagish jungles guys! i cant wait for someone to produce some.

regards

Mark


----------



## jungle_inc (Dec 11, 2004)

Heres a pic of a jungle ovulating for those who havent seen ovulation before, as you can see it is as if she just ate the biggest meal of her life although she hadnt eaten for close to 3mths prior to this. This jungle is a strange girl, she sheds and goes white and then about 5 weeks later turns a nice light yellow. I got a clutch out of her this year and hopeing something nice comes from her. Her name is cleopatra.






Heres a pic of a 6mth old that came out of cleo





Regards

Mark


----------



## ad (Dec 11, 2004)

jungle_inc said:


> Awesome Jungle Ad! What line is that one from?
> 
> Mark



Sorry Mark only just saw your comment, 

The high black and the photos of my jungles I have posted are from the same lineage, different years.
The guys at PilbaraPythons are developing the line of Jungles in their breeding program. 
Anyone interested in some great lineage jungles should give them a pm.
They will have hatchies available this season, not just high blacks either, ive just shown pics of those because they are slightly different to the norm. 
Cheers
ad


----------



## ad (Dec 11, 2004)

We've had some good jungles - now for a scrappy one
Id be interested in peoples thoughts as to this animals identity.


----------



## ad (Dec 11, 2004)

Im glad everyone liked the little black and white hatchy - beautiful animal.
should i post some more pics?


----------



## swampie (Dec 11, 2004)

I'd love to see more pics of the b&w hatchy ad.


----------



## Jungleland (Dec 11, 2004)

G'day Ad,
That's one special black and white hatchies you have there, More pics????
Yes pleaaaaase!!! Better send it over to me so I can have a closer look lo
Regards,
Joel


----------



## jungle_inc (Dec 11, 2004)

Ad, more pics please!

regarding your jungle above titled zjcpf1.jpg , I had one similar that I purchased from a guy in Melbourne that originally came from someone who doesnt post on this site and was told that it was from mission beach locality.

regards

mark


----------



## jungle_inc (Dec 11, 2004)

Heres a weird stripey jungle. Sorry about the LOUSY pic.


----------



## ad (Dec 11, 2004)

Black and White siblings
This pic shows how special the little snowy one is. the sibling is still awesome - great pattern and eyes.


----------



## ad (Dec 11, 2004)

Here's another pic of the little stunner,
Id love to auction this snake to see what someone would pay for it!


----------



## teza (Dec 11, 2004)

Ad, that B/W hatchie is awesome mate, are you breeding these, if you dont mind me asking ???


Cheers,

TeZa ......


----------



## ad (Dec 11, 2004)

Hi Teza,
They aren't my animals, the parents or the hatchies, I will have them one day - hopefully sooner rather than later! 
I can only take credit for the photos, I was fortunate that I got to handle them!
To see them in the flesh lifts a level again from the pics.
Cheers
Ad


----------



## URS (Dec 11, 2004)

I would have to agree with a number of you this had been a very good trend on this forum and it has been very good to see such a lot of very good looking jungles here in Aus. 
I am all so sure there is a lot of even better one's out there that people are just keeping to them self at this stage.

Re Tim


----------



## URS (Dec 11, 2004)

Here is a pic of the under side of our lovely B & W


----------



## URS (Dec 11, 2004)

one more, that's it from me with the picture's for the moment


----------



## Jungleland (Dec 11, 2004)

That is WICKED tim have not seen anything like it, I would have to make a trip to your new warehouse one of these days just building up a shopping list and when I'm ready I'll ring you.
Cheers,
Joel


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 11, 2004)

Aren't those black and white youngens something else,absoluetly wicked every one of them!!!

Tim could you please post some pics of that striped one after it's shed,i would love to see how white it really is,awesome stuff!!!

This 2 year old male just shed 2 days ago...i find that sometimes after a shed they look beeter a few days to weeks later rather than straight after a fresh shed...Enjoy!











The guy who's holding the jungle had his lady friend with him and she'd never touched a snake before but she handled this one and now they want a snake as a pet.I love introducing people to the herp world with a positive response


----------



## hugsta (Dec 11, 2004)

> The guy who's holding the jungle had his lady friend with him and she'd never touched a snake before but she handled this one and now they want a snake as a pet.I love introducing people to the herp world with a positive response




Good stuff Andrew, it is a great feeling being able to get ppl interested in snakes. 

BTW, as I have said before awesome jungles. I just love em now. So many varieties is just brilliant.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

G'day all, this thread has been awesome, it's good to see so many quality jungles getting around. This is one I picked up from a mate.

Wayne


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 11, 2004)

G'day addict,welcome to the site and post as many jungle pics as you can  I like these ones with more black than gold and the same with more gold than yellow or a 50/50,all for different reasons!How old is that one mate,and is it still colouring up after each shed?I would be guessing it's a 2nd year animal?Also has a unique head pattern!


----------



## dobermanmick (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks for making This thread great Jungle owners !


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome Browns, he,s actualy 4 going on 5 years old from memory and is holding his colour well. This one is 2 years old and coming along well.


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 11, 2004)

Very nice maddict,that looks very familiar line ,is that a Palmerston jungle from URS?tHAT 5 YEAR OLD IS HOLDING COLOUR WELL..


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

Yeah Browns she is a Palmerston from URS, she is still getting better with every shed.


----------



## NCHERPS (Dec 11, 2004)

God Browns, How did you pick that one, you must have a black belt in Jungle Identification ! LOL!


----------



## URS (Dec 11, 2004)

Joel, look forward to seeing you make a trip to our new place to pick some gear up mate.

Brown, will do that for you when it sheds, post some new pic's so you can check it out then all so good job on getting that lady to handle a python for the first time. I get a big kick out of doing this all so.

Wayne good to see some colour coming through in that Palmerston mate it's starting to look the goods.

Brown you done a good job of picking that one and Ncherps comment on the blackbelt ID, very good LOL

Re Tim


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 11, 2004)

> God Browns, How did you pick that one, you must have a black belt in Jungle Identification ! LOL!


hehehe i have a passion for these guys as you know and have learnt to recognise certain traits from certain lines! Plus i have a sibling to that one,not sure if i posted a pic of her here, and i've seen a few others from the same line....very nice animals but the black could be better!


----------



## Stevo (Dec 11, 2004)

I reckon we might be talking about the "browns" line jungles in the not to distant future. Great pics from all , i hope one of my 3 jungles turn out half as good as those ones.
Cheers Stevo


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 11, 2004)

> Brown, will do that for you when it sheds, post some new pic's so you can check it out then all so good job on getting that lady to handle a python for the first time. I get a big kick out of doing this all so.


Thanks Tim,i can't wait to see!!!And yeah i love introducing people to herps,especially kids!!Did you get my pm at all mate?Will post the sibling pic,although she's shed twice since then and still getting better!!!


----------



## URS (Dec 11, 2004)

Brown, look forward to seeing pic of that sidling.
your pm must have gone to email address at warehouse will be there in morning and reply mate.

Re Tim


----------



## Jungleland (Dec 11, 2004)

Hello JungleNuts,
Looking fwd to catching up with you Tim, Maddict welcome to this thread, I feel like it's not going to end or maybe I'm wishing it does not end, Well folks with the amount of jungle morphs out there(I'm sure we've only seen a small percentage of it) This species will always be popular and Looking fwd to more pics to be posted, Here's a jet black, chocolate brown contrast juvenile, take note of the reduced head markings, All the best!


----------



## jungle_inc (Dec 11, 2004)

Tim, your killing me with those black and white striped jungle pics! Hurry up and breed it godamnit, then gimme a call!

Morelia Addict, thats a gorgeous palmerston and I like that 5yr old, its black is nice and its yellow is staying nice and clean for a 5yr old! 

regards

Mark


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 11, 2004)

I reckon we might be talking about the "browns" line jungles in the not to distant future 
That would be nice although it will take a while before claimking anything as a line i produced myself.Anything i breed will be from the influences of nice lines already established.I 'm not just planning on line breeding but crossing some lines to get the prettiest jungles possible.I don't think everybody cares where a nice jungle originates from although some do,but i would think that anyone getting into keeping cheynei will want the prettiest they can get and one day i hope to do just that.

Sibling pic to maddicts...


----------



## jungle_inc (Dec 11, 2004)

Nice jungle jungleland, very reduced head pattern and the colour looks like its coming in strong.

Nice palmerston jungle, is the colour inside the black yellow at all? I think jungles can be just as impressive as the ones with strong black when they have lots of third colour that is yellow. 

Regards

Mark


----------



## URS (Dec 11, 2004)

jungle_inc said:


> Tim, your killing me with those black and white striped jungle pics! Hurry up and breed it godamnit, then gimme a call!
> regards
> Mark



Hi Mark, I new you would get a kick out of those pic's mate being the Jungle man that you are see you soon.

Re Tim


----------



## jungle_inc (Dec 11, 2004)

> This 2 year old male just shed 2 days ago...i find that sometimes after a shed they look beeter a few days to weeks later rather than straight after a fresh shed...Enjoy!



I know what you mean Browns, I find that my jungles tend to look their best a few weeks after a shed.


----------



## hugsta (Dec 11, 2004)

OK guys you can stop now :roll: I just can't handle all these jungles anymore. I don't own any (yet) and you just make me want to buy more and more and more and....well you get the picture. :lol: They're all just soooooo nice.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments guys, Jungleland thats a nice looking jungle I love the head pattern.

It's nice to see one of the sibs to my Palmerstons, thanks browns.


----------



## Jungleland (Dec 12, 2004)

Hi jungle_inc, Yeah the head triangle pattern looks good, although not a yellow snake the black is pretty solid and the marking compliments the colour, Maddicts, yeah it's a nice animal the guy that produce her is a good breeder lol and he looks after me, I attached a pics of one of my young one, Meet Bullseye!


----------



## ad (Dec 12, 2004)

Bullseye - Cool Name! - Just lovin all these jungles!
Both mine have the classis turtle/scary man head pattern - its great to see all the variations of head patterns.
Cheers
ad


----------



## Jungleland (Dec 12, 2004)

G'day AD,
Could you post some photos of yours please, I just can't get enough of them lol, Head patterns on jungles plays a part on how they can varies from one individual to another, my personal preference is a solid black but reduced as possible, then again I just like em all.
Cheers,
Joel


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 13, 2004)

This is definitely the best thread ever,i also hope it never ends.Come on peoples ,i know there's more of you out there with jungles.Keep the pics a coming,i can't get enough


----------



## Bryony (Dec 13, 2004)

so all this talk and pics and i still dont have one!
anyone want to lend a hand?


----------



## ad (Dec 15, 2004)

Here's a pic of my male - Recently shed and he is more of a lemon yellow, but pattern wise - he has pretty cool bands
hope you like him


----------



## ad (Dec 15, 2004)

Here is my girl after she shed the other day too.


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 15, 2004)

Those 2 have some of the best solid black with hardly any ground colour i've seen in a jungle for a while......Sell me those jungles :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

I second what Browns said, they are both very nice looking jungles with good solid black. Here's another one of my jungles that I'm very happy with.


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 15, 2004)

Nice animal maddict,is that from any particular bloodline or the crossing of 2 different lines if you don't mind me asking...looks familiar but you never know???That looks like a 2nd year animal to me,is he or she getting better each shed stll?

Just got a spanking new camera today but ewill take a bit to work out how to use it so i tried getting a pic of one of mine in the cutest perching pose but when i opened the enclosure he nailed me a few times and wrecked the pic...how dare he :roll:


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2004)

She is a stone line but bred by someone else, she is a 2 year old and getting better with every shed still :wink: 

I look forward to seeing more of your pic's when you work out your new camera..lol


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 16, 2004)

I thought it was a Stone jungle,i'm getting pretty good at this picking certain bloodlines hehehe

When i suss out my new slr digi you guys will be inundated with some top quality pics of the same quality animals.I think it's great to see progress photos of jungles from young to old aafter each shed...i love jungles...keep posting those pics


----------



## Jungleland (Dec 16, 2004)

Ad Very Impressive indeed, put my name down for a pair when you breed them guys, Maddict very clean animal you have there seriously eye catcher I'm sure you have more Jungle photos coming and Browns I can't wait till you get the hang of your new Dig, I'm sure you will keep us posted with nice shots and keep this JUNGLE FEVER going. All the best


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 18, 2004)

Well i've sort of worked out how to take pics with my flash new cam but obviously a lot to be learnt yet as i thought these pics would be much better quality than this ,but here's a pic of my 6 year old male.He's only a touch over 3 foot long and holding his colour really well and as you might be able to tell he's not very people friendly,although once i get him out he settles down after a while.When i take this guy outside he just soaks up that uv and actually glows,and looks so much better not just because he's in natural light as when i bring him back inside he still looks much,much brighter than he did before he'd soaked up some uv...enjoy


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Dec 18, 2004)

Ad 
Are those the jungles that I breed and sold to you? They look like they are.


----------



## ad (Dec 18, 2004)

Hey pp,
that is the two i got from you- i believe a half-sibling to the one i posted initially on the 'jungle lineage' thread, and in this thread on the snake hook. Very strong black. Gravid females again this year?
Cheers
Ad.


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 18, 2004)

This Palmerston female just shed a few days ago,unfortunately it's hard to capture true colour when inside but she's looking mighty fine...enjoy!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2004)

That's 2 more very nice looking jungles you got there Browns, the male doesn't look to happy about the new camera...lol

Jungleland, thanks for the kind words and yeah I might have 1 or 2 more jungle pic's up my sleeve. This is one male who's pattern I really like.


----------



## ad (Dec 18, 2004)

thats a beauty morelia addict, so is that female browns - by any chance did they have a little book that came with the new camera? lol


----------



## teza (Dec 18, 2004)

Here is a pic of an eleven month old female I have, as Browns said the camera doesn't capture the colour very well as she has a lemon colour at the moment,but starting to yellow up nicely ...

Enjoy.


----------



## Jungleland (Dec 19, 2004)

Hello all, its good to see adult snakes that is holding clean on their colours, Maddict, I really like that male of yours, here's a pic of my 6 year old female. Cheers Joel


----------



## africancichlidau (Dec 19, 2004)

Drool! I have no more to say


----------



## jungle_inc (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Guys and Girls,

Gorgeous jungles! Love your ones ad.

Like Browns I just got a new digital, and like Browns im having a little teething problems with it,lol.

Here is a pic of my female 5yr old Cleo.






Regards

Mark


----------



## ad (Dec 19, 2004)

hey, thanks for comments on my jungles, jungle inc and jungleland. 
I have got a lot of 'jungle envy' from this thread! lol, and Mark - every jungle (snake) owner in the country loves your spider web jungles! 
Just having a fun dig at browns because i know the camera situation with him, dont let it stop anyone from posting pics! lol
Here is a pic from an older adult male, he has an awesome dorsal stripe, it is a pale gold colour. In the sunshine and stretched out he would look excellent. He is a head-grabber only - lucky it is such a chunky one!
He is unusual and I dont know what locality he came from, I need to find a female for him next season hopefully with a similar pattern, he sat idle this season.


----------



## jungle_inc (Dec 19, 2004)

Nice jungle Ad, very different indeed. If you get the right female, could make for an interesting pairing.

Im having a hell of a time working out this new camera, it seems it either washes the photo out or comes out a bit too yellow.

This photo is of spider, but in real life he is slighly under the colour in the pic, I cant seem to find a happy medium!


----------



## jungle_inc (Dec 19, 2004)

Heres an older duller jungle, still has not bad colour for an older jungle. I like his pattern. Problem is I love them all.


----------



## Jungleland (Dec 19, 2004)

Ad, very interesting dorsal specimen for sure, goodluck on your search for a female, jungle_inc stop teasing me with your spider, that line is a must in my jungle collection, I hope most of your babies this year looks like him, and pilbara python, could you possibly post some pics of the parents to Ad's, it's good to see some adult jungle's as well as the young ones, here's another pic of an adult JCP's that mated to my female(previous post) they produced 12 healthy eggs and due to hatch on X'mas day, I hope santa comes a bit earlier though lol Cheers,Joel


----------



## jungle_inc (Dec 19, 2004)

Some more pics, still getting used to the camera, washed them out a bit.

[Moderator's edit] These pics probably don't work for anyone else but you. We get permission denied. I'd suggest you upload them to your gallery here and link to that. ;-)


Cleo




Nefertiti




Ra




Another cleo


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2004)

Wow, they are all really nice looking jungles you guys are posting.
Ad, that last pic you posted reminds me of this guy who was fathered by the male in my last post.


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 19, 2004)

Geez these pics take ages to load!!! Mark i've already told you uour spider male is on of the best looking jungles around,and some goose reckons it came from a junle albino breeding...what a load of crap....if they understood genetics they'd know it's not possible.

Still waiting for the pics to load,and by the way thanks for your reply to my last pics i posted maddict,am still waiting to see the ones posted on this page.


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 19, 2004)

just not getting the hang of the new cam yet,like Mark mines washing the colour out but here's a pic of one of my favourites again who just shed a week ago and does look heaps brighter than in this pic...he aslo has quite an unusual head pattern which is a trait to the Stone line jungles..enjoy!


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 19, 2004)

Will the variety ever end?All great examples of cheynei,keep those pics a coming


----------



## Jungleland (Dec 20, 2004)

Maddict, very nice boy, do you want to sell it to me by any chance??? lol Browns , that is a very promising snake, you have all the reason to have him as one of your favs, Looking forward to more pics guys, here's one year old female. cheers,Joel


----------



## Jungleland (Dec 20, 2004)

me again, here's a better shot I think??


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2004)

Jungleland, he's just been sold I'm sending him off in a couple of days. Thats a very nice snake you just posted.

Browns, that's one hell of jungle. I hope the variety never ends, here's another one, this time I made the pic a bit smaller for ya..lol


----------



## Jungleland (Dec 20, 2004)

MMMMM, maddict that looks familar, did you get my P.M. to you??? what do ya think??? Cheers,Joel


----------



## Jungleland (Dec 20, 2004)

Here's a pic of an atherton jungle that I missed out on buying by just 20 minutes, Lucky guy whoever bought them. sob


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2004)

No p.m. here jl
nice atherton.


----------



## Jungleland (Dec 20, 2004)

Maddict, I'll re-send o.k?


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks guys,i really,really like that last one you just posted maddict....what a screamer!!!!Another nice example too jland!

Here's another of my favoutites bred by John Montgomery,not the best pics but you can see he's a very bright gold and has a lot of gold dlecking through his black...he's also a nasty little fella!He's 2 years old!


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 20, 2004)

That does look like a nice Atherton,would love to see a nice clean pic of that one!


----------



## jungle_inc (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks moderator. 
Gorgeous jungles eveybody! JL....you must be kicking yourself! That atherton had an awesome pattern going on. Browns love the Montgomery, Ill have to find me one....lol.

Well here are some pics, still washed out.

Some of my breeders

Nefertiti




King Ra




Cleo




Another cleo


----------



## Linus (Dec 20, 2004)

Great looking snakes everyone. Jungle inc., are you breeding your spider jungles this year? 

And how long til we can expect hatchlings from all these great snakes...must be only a few weeks to go?


----------



## jungle_inc (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi Linus. Spider pair didnt go for me this year, the male mated to three other females although I am only certain of one female because he was exclusive to her.

You should see jungles starting to hatch within the next week till the end of Jan.My first clutch is due first week of jan and every 4-6 days after that some more clutches will hatch out. The above female Cleo is due Jan3-4 , Nefertiti is due 9-10 jan. I forget the rest but they should come out about a week or so after nefertiti.
Regards

Mark


----------

